# Skill Assessment: ACS - Previous Employer Reference Letter



## hmall (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello,

I have just started the process of applying for ACS evaluation and at the very first stage.
As I have understood, I need to collect previous employer's reference letter mentioning roles and responsibilities along with other employment details.

Can someone please help verify the draft version? Please help correct if there are any mistakes or add if something is missing.

Queries:
1) Is it okay to get this letter from HR Manager or do I need it from my previous manager/colleague?
2) I have mentioned technologies, frameworks, etc. Does this extra piece of information helpful?


This is to certify that <NAME> was an employee of <COMPANY>, at <LOCATION> and was employed from START DATE until END DATE.

<NAME> was employed on a Full Time basis. At the time of leaving the company, he was designated as Lead Engineer and was working from the office at <LOCATION>.
As a Lead Engineer, his Duties / Responsibilities were:
•	Analyze and develop Proof of concepts to demonstrate the design feasibility and clear understanding of the requirements
•	Design, develop and test high quality and scalable Java/J2EE based web based applications for clients
•	Develop and test new features/change requests in existing applications for clients to meet the new requirements and specifications
•	Debug and fix bugs/faults in applications and provide technical support for issues on production servers
•	Develop test plans to verify logic of new or modified programs and conducts quality assurance activities such as peer reviews
•	Design databases schemas as per the technical specification, writing sql queries, query optimizations and stored procedures using Oracle 10g
•	Deployment of Java/J2EE based web applications in production environment
In the projects assigned to him, he worked and gained experience on below mentioned technologies. 
Technologies and Frameworks/APIs:
Java/J2EE, Servlets, JSP, JDBC, RetrievalWare search engine, JNDI, JavaMail API, Struts, Spring IOC and hibernate

Web Application Servers: 

ATG 6.4.0, IBM WebSphere Application Server

Relational Databases:

Oracle 9i/10g

Operating Systems:

Microsoft Windows XP, Sun Solaris and Red Hat Linux


Thank you for help.


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have with the same format and got positive response. It looks good.


----------



## hmall (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello rajakv3579,

Thank you.
One more thing, in case of company letter head the signing authority would be HR.
I do not think company would allow an employee to sign the letter head.


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone in the company who is aware of the nature of your employment (ie: the work you do as described in the reference) can sign the reference. A direct manager is best, as he or she would know more about your day to day work. 

But a member of the HR team is also fine, as long as s/he can confirm everything that has been written in the reference. 

It is also a good idea to include a reference to how many hours a week you worked in that position, or at least a confirmation that you were employed on a fulltime basis.

Cheerio,
Veronika


----------



## hmall (Dec 14, 2014)

Veronika Hurbis said:


> Anyone in the company who is aware of the nature of your employment (ie: the work you do as described in the reference) can sign the reference. A direct manager is best, as he or she would know more about your day to day work.
> 
> But a member of the HR team is also fine, as long as s/he can confirm everything that has been written in the reference.
> 
> ...


Hello Veronika,

Yes, in the final draft letter, it is mentioned 

<NAME> was employed on a Full Time basis (40 hrs/week) and his work hours were 8:30 am to 5:30 pm from Monday to Friday (Five days a week). At the time of leaving the company, he was designated as <DESIGNATION> and was working from the office at <LOCATION>

I am already in touch with HR and the then manager.
HR asked Manager to confirm the technical details. Manager has already confirmed.

Now HR will verify the employment details, such as joining, leaving date, etc and issue a letter. I am asking for three copies.

However as per the discussion I understand that signing authority is HR in this case. 
Manager declined because of employment details in the reference letter and also because it is not possible as per the company policy.

Thank you.


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

yes hmall, it should be from hr. I did get it done on my company letter head from my hr which is considered by acs. 

I had to get referral letter from my manager (affidavit) for my previous company as the company was not providing the same for old employees. but acs didn't consider it though it was acceptable as per acs guidelines. i have raised a query and awaiting there reply.


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Veronika,

can you suggest why my previous managers referral was not considered even though it was done on affidavit and in the same format as specified by acs.


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

I am in the process of collecting documents for ACS Skill assessment.

One of my previous company that I have worked for 2 years was closed and merged with the parent company about several years back.

When I contact them for the employment reference letter, they have given me two options.
- All the work experience details in the Parent company's(different name from the company that I have worked) letterhead with striking-off status of the daughter company that I have worked.
- All the work experience details in the actual company’s letter head with back dated. I.e. . Issue date of reference letter will be many years back.

I am not sure which one I have to go for. Anyone have suggestions?

Thanks
Murugansndam


----------



## roker (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest me what i need to do if one of my previous employer is closed, i am not in touch with anyone of my colleges in that company as well.

Any suggestion on what i need to do for the same?


Thanks


----------

